

Persona: Mozilla's BrowserID Service - diwank
http://identity.mozilla.com/post/18038609895/introducing-mozilla-persona

======
chrisacky
> "On your favorite website that supports BrowserID"

I don't know of any of my favorite websites supporting BrowserID.

~~~
zerostar07
BrowserID is only supposed to replace the email/password combo, so I see no
reason why it wouldn't catch on (people do give their email/password
combinations to sites every day, a much less secure process). Given that
BrowserID.com is hosted by a non-profit, it shouldn't raise many privacy
concerns either. Anyway, it's true that almost nobody has yet given browserid
a try (you can try it at <http://textchannels.com>)

------
zerostar07
I for one don't like the new name. BrowserID was a perfect name - just an ID
that you can use with browsers. It doesn't require any personal data, so it
has nothing to do with social sites or real identity. The interface by default
allows you to have multiple browser-ids which by itself contradicts the idea
of "personhood". This name may raise concerns about "persona-l" data

~~~
isaacaggrey
As floatingatoll said [1], BrowserID is the protocol, Persona is Mozilla's
implementation of the protocol [2].

[1] <http://www.hackerne.ws/item?id=3739315>

[2]
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/mozilla.d...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/mozilla.dev.identity/vQNZ5ymvkT8)

~~~
zerostar07
I don't think users care about protocols. When you place a button on a
website, the user will see "Login with BrowserID" (right?), which _is_ the
consumer-facing part of it. After that they will be able to select a browserid
provider among which will be "Mozilla Persona Browser ID" (right?). Why not
just list it as "Mozilla BrowserID" or sth. More names, more confusion.

~~~
floatingatoll
Unverified assumptions below!

TL;DR: You don't select a BrowserID provider. Your email address determines
which provider is used. If your email's domain does not publish the "I am a
primary" auto-discovery file, then it falls back to us.

BrowserID provider selection is done with service discovery. When you login to
a BrowserID site using an email address, there is auto-discovery logic for
checking to see if your email address runs a BrowserID primary.

I believe the fallback to BrowserID.org is a bootstrap thing, rather than the
desired long-term goal.

Once Firefox integrates BrowserID support, the user will see a native dialog
listing available identities to login to the site, with a checkbox to
automatically login in the future.

One of the sites that would pop this dialog is Mozilla Persona. Other sites
would too. Your identity is an <email@addre.ss>, and then if you want to sign
into Persona and build up a profile around that identity, you can.

------
human_error
I thought it was something with Firefox themes. It's confusing. They could've
found different name.

~~~
ttt_
The article clarifies that specifically under _"Wait, what about Firefox’s
Personas?"_.

~~~
masukomi
> No doubt there will be some confusion during this transition, so if you have
> ideas for how to make the transition smoother, definitely let us know!

Why didn't anyone point out the obvious solution of not only taking over the
name of something that was not only another browser product, but another
browser product from the same company. Sheesh. This just seems brain-dead to
me. Personas isn't a bad name, but it's a very bad time to be using _that
particular_ name.

Why, when you're trying to launch a brand new product that is going to require
a LOT of external buy-in, do you cripple it with this layer of confusion?

------
dsr_
TL;DR: this is just a name change.

Thoughts running through my head: I had better not use this for anything
important for the first couple of years, until the codebase grows a
reputation. On the other hand, this looks great for all sorts of low-security
sites where they just want another freaking login. And then -- is the identity
token consistent across sites? I don't trust site A not to compare things with
Site B. Time to look into the code.

~~~
floatingatoll
Correction:

TL;DR: BrowserID is the protocol, Mozilla Persona is our identity site that
(among other things) implements BrowserID.

BrowserID code: <https://github.com/mozilla/browserid>

"BrowserID will stay as a technology name, but the consumer-facing brand of
our service will fall under the Persona brand. You can think about it like
this: "Persona ID is an implementation of the BrowserID protocol.""
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/mozilla.d...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/mozilla.dev.identity/vQNZ5ymvkT8)

------
Kilimanjaro
I vote for dropping Persona and keeping BrowserID.

------
hmans
This is from February?

------
drivebyacct2
BrowserID is pretty cool in my opinion. It gives identity providers a lot of
flexibility in how they can confirm users identity including multi factor auth
or physical tokens.

